# Mantis I just found won't eat ff, too small or about to molt?



## gm88 (Jul 25, 2015)

need to make a quick enclosure as the he is too small for my current ones. Just wondering from the more experienced breeders and since I just found this guy/gal yesterday is this typical pre molt behavior? perhaps just stress from the new environment or should i perhaps try getting some of the very small crickets from petsmart (all that is available to me at this time).

thanks


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, FFs are way to small for that mantid. The abdomen is somewhat skinny so it'll definitely accept appropriate food, though I wouldn't recommend crickets (or any feeders in general) from petsmart. They've probably been fed garbage and crickets are an especially dangerous food for mantids (strong mandibles and often cause mysterious deaths when eaten). Try catching some moths or flies outside.

It could potentially be in pre-molt, but you won't really know until you try feeding it something that would definitely excite a mantis of that size. If it won't accept decent-sized feeders, it's in pre-molt and you should remove the food from its enclosure.


----------



## gm88 (Jul 25, 2015)

thanks for the feedback Alikaren


----------



## sally (Jul 25, 2015)

Also use mesh, screen,or cloth for the lid. Plastic is not a good molting surface


----------



## mantisman 230 (Jul 25, 2015)

Never use plastic for a mantis. And if you can't get moths or flies and absolutely have to have crickets, feed them well with oats.and veggies for a few days making sure they are kept clean and any bad bacteria in their system can be passed out.


----------



## gm88 (Jul 25, 2015)

it's what I had available when i caught the little guy, I am well aware that plastic is not the best surface for them. If anyone has any free panty hose they would like to donate you can send it to me.


----------



## dmina (Jul 25, 2015)

Dollar store... or for temp.. you could use a coffee filter, or paper towel.. but you will need better air flow


----------



## gm88 (Jul 26, 2015)

Alikaren said:


> Yeah, FFs are way to small for that mantid. The abdomen is somewhat skinny so it'll definitely accept appropriate food, though I wouldn't recommend crickets (or any feeders in general) from petsmart. They've probably been fed garbage and crickets are an especially dangerous food for mantids (strong mandibles and often cause mysterious deaths when eaten). Try catching some moths or flies outside.
> 
> It could potentially be in pre-molt, but you won't really know until you try feeding it something that would definitely excite a mantis of that size. If it won't accept decent-sized feeders, it's in pre-molt and you should remove the food from its enclosure.


re: crickets, I have used crickets from petsmart for all the mantids I have ever raised. I know they are not the best and typically unless they are really hungry I will feed them carrots and bee pollen to clean their systems out a bit, however I have not had any problems that I can definitely attribute to feeding them crickets alone. I typically try to catch wild insects as well but it is difficult to get enough sometimes especially when keeping multiple mantids.


----------



## gm88 (Jul 26, 2015)

eating a free range cricket


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 26, 2015)

gm88 said:


> re: crickets, I have used crickets from petsmart for all the mantids I have ever raised. I know they are not the best and typically unless they are really hungry I will feed them carrots and bee pollen to clean their systems out a bit, however I have not had any problems that I can definitely attribute to feeding them crickets alone. I typically try to catch wild insects as well but it is difficult to get enough sometimes especially when keeping multiple mantids.


Sounds great! Crickets (assuming they are on a good diet) are generally tolerated well by the majority of mantids, but some genera are hypersensitive to them, like Rhombodera.


----------



## gm88 (Jul 26, 2015)

new enclosure, still climbs on the walls ofc and not the plants. thinking about gluing some wire mesh along to top viewing window.


----------



## gm88 (Jul 30, 2015)

This guy (just counted the abdomen and there's 8) had a deformed foot from a previous mismolt before i found him, it looks like the foot has fallen off, it is on the back leg. Just wondering what the chances are of it preventing him from molting successfully?

Also here is my updated enclosure, I used some old screen material and some hot glue. Would like to put it on the walls as well but for now it is an improvement


----------

